# Alcohol NOC from Abu Dahbi



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

I live in Dubai but visa is Abu Dhabi. Where is the place to get my alcohol NOC in Abu Dhabi so I can get my license for Dubai?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Some folk decide not to get a license as it may have undesirable side effects.

Particularly if you are working for government or semi-government companies based in AUH.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Khalifa City 'A', on the junction of 20th and 3rd street - behind the Al Raha Gardens villa development. In addition to the standard papers for the alcohol license you will also need a letter from your employer stating that you work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai. The office is only open in the morning.


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

bluester said:


> Khalifa City 'A', on the junction of 20th and 3rd street - behind the Al Raha Gardens villa development. In addition to the standard papers for the alcohol license you will also need a letter from your employer stating that you work in Abu Dhabi and live in Dubai. The office is only open in the morning.


That is still a decent size area. Any discription on what the building looks like or a store that it is near. Something so I know which building. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. The Al Raha police station will do it, I spoke to a nice polite policeman who told me they are open from 0730 to 1400 hrs. 
Can't support the employer letter requirement though Bluester, my application form does not mention it. (A&E) only require Passport copy with visa, passport photo, NOC from AD police, copy of labour contract (Arabic one) and a copy of my tenancy contract.

Having said that, I visited Barracuda last week and can't see me EVER buying in Dubai...


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> I'm in the same boat. The Al Raha police station will do it, I spoke to a nice polite policeman who told me they are open from 0730 to 1400 hrs.
> Can't support the employer letter requirement though Bluester, my application form does not mention it. (A&E) only require Passport copy with visa, passport photo, NOC from AD police, copy of labour contract (Arabic one) and a copy of my tenancy contract.
> 
> Having said that, I visited Barracuda last week and can't see me EVER buying in Dubai...


License is more of a "Cover My ASS / Just In Case" My luck isn't the greatest sometimes. Also if I am out I can get to the store for a 6 pack or something. I am unable to get a copy of a labor contract in arabic. None of my co-workers have needed this.

Thanks


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

EAP said:


> License is more of a "Cover My ASS / Just In Case" My luck isn't the greatest sometimes. Also if I am out I can get to the store for a 6 pack or something. I am unable to get a copy of a labor contract in arabic. None of my co-workers have needed this.
> 
> Thanks


Fair enough. For clarification, you MUST have a MOL contract, thats the pre-eminent legal document. You are required by law to have one...


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Google maps? Or how about I just drive you there? Type al Raha Gardens into google maps and look about 0.5 of an inch to your right. Wazza... Not sure about the letter thing, both A&E and the AD police said it was required, and they asked to see it. As with all these things better to have more paperwork than less, especially if a drive is involved.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

bluester said:


> Google maps? Or how about I just drive you there? Type al Raha Gardens into google maps and look about 0.5 of an inch to your right. Wazza... Not sure about the letter thing, both A&E and the AD police said it was required, and they asked to see it. As with all these things better to have more paperwork than less, especially if a drive is involved.


Mate, I totally agree! as always, check again next week, it will have changed...


----------



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> Fair enough. For clarification, you MUST have a MOL contract, thats the pre-eminent legal document. You are required by law to have one...


MOL Contract? Is that the salary cert from my company? I just feel I will end up there and need something else just like everything else here. Just when you think you have it all, nope you now need this. 

I have the MMI application, My employment entry permit ( original from when I arrived at the airport) copy off passport and visa, tenancy contract, and employment & Salary Certificate. (english only)

I hope they don't get too confused over this part....

The company I work for is out of Abu Dhabi (Visa location) they subcontracted to a company here in dubai to hire the workers. I am paid by and contract is with this company. All of my certifications (Salary) comes from them. When aplying for a credit card those individuals couldn't grasp that concept. I hope that it goes semi smooth for this.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

EAP said:


> MOL Contract? Is that the salary cert from my company? I just feel I will end up there and need something else just like everything else here. Just when you think you have it all, nope you now need this.
> 
> I have the MMI application, My employment entry permit ( original from when I arrived at the airport) copy off passport and visa, tenancy contract, and employment & Salary Certificate. (english only)
> 
> ...


Nope sorry. Your employment contract consists of three parts.
1/. Your ministry of labour contract (ask your PRO or HR manager for it, it is required for things like loans and the alcohol licence)
2/. Your contract with the company
3/. Your offer of employment

They apply in that order I am led to believe.

W


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

They will not care about the details. The NOC from Abu dhabi police is only to serve two purposes:

1. That you don't already hold a license in Abu dhabi emirate
2. That you have not been in trouble with, or have any outstanding proceedings with Abu Dhabi police.

Admittedly two things the police should know for themselves, but why should they when they have the applicant to do the work for them?

Many employers don't hand employees a copy of the MOL contract, but it does exist - just ask them. Looks like you have everyone else in hand.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

wazza2222 said:


> Fair enough. For clarification, you MUST have a MOL contract, thats the pre-eminent legal document. You are required by law to have one...


unless you work directly for govt or semi-govt.


----------



## alex.redo (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello, I'm undergoing the same process... but came across a page that stated that "The liquor license department has recently moved from Khalifah City A Police Station to the City. Opening times are Sun – Thurs 8:00 – 12:30." Can anyone confirm?

Uhm... I'm not allowed to post links yet... but here are the coordenates for googlemaps (just copy and paste):
24.457907,54.389488 (E Rd, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates)


----------

